# Beauty photography



## Meaghanwozniak (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey there! 

I just have a question for everyone/ anyone who does beauty photography. Before anyone says anything - I totally get that there is a level of skill at the hand of the person photographing it and that years of practice and schooling goes into it but I'm insanely curious as to how to get images such as these? 

I know for a fact that multiple accounts like this exist that don't have much photography background yet still produce amazing work ... What am I doing wrong ? I can't seem to get the right lighting or detail in my images when I attempt these.


----------



## Designer (Sep 15, 2016)

Greetings!  If these are not your own photographs, you're not allowed to post them here.  You can post a link to them instead.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 15, 2016)

What camera and lens and lighting are you using?


----------



## Designer (Sep 15, 2016)

Please post one of yours to get specific suggestions.


----------



## PersistentNomad (Sep 15, 2016)

Lots of light. Lots and lots of light, and a nice sharp, fast lens.


----------

